# Alternative to Meetup?



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Meetups in London used to be good. I first joined a social anxiety group in 2012. Back then these groups were mostly about doing normal things. Generally food or drink related, however, my first event was ice skating. Nowadays, these same groups seem to be about support groups, improv and public speaking events, rather than events where you can actually learn proper social skills in a natural setting.


Other Meetup groups are usually too focused on single activities, like board-gaming; singles groups that are thinly veiled fronts for payed-for dating sites; or are only around or active for a short time.



I'm now as lonely as I was in my early 20s.


Is there an alternative to Meetup?


----------

